# COD 4 MW1 flying hack...



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

how many peeps have come across this online its so dam f ing annoying...flipping hackers...grr so angry :devil::wall::wall: ruining such a good game...

i wont deny i know how its done but i point blank dont see the point... as it ruins the game...


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Is this on PC or xbox?? never seen it on xbox myself.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ps3...


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

It is on PS3 and it is really annoying. lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well seems sony are now banning machines and there serials at least  action being taken.

you can report them direct now just put any game in,and highlight that it was COD4 in fact...

the machine will then be banned from the P/S network for everything

http://uk.playstation.com/help-support/grief-reporting/


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ive never seen this


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ive seen 10-15 today alone....
you get the idea...


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> ive seen 10-15 today alone....
> you get the idea...


I'm reading your posts on here and FF, stop confusing me. lol


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> well seems sony are now banning machines and there serials at least  action being taken.
> 
> you can report them direct now just put any game in,and highlight that it was COD4 in fact...
> 
> ...


Interesting, i shall jot down some usernames of cheating little b****** next time im on


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

they need the time of the incident to...Countdown and Pipeline seem the popular targets...btw... totally destroying such a good game


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> I'm reading your posts on here and FF, stop confusing me. lol


hehehe thought i would try and get everyone on it lol...because it is annoying everyone nearly...:wall:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Lame TBH. :lol:

Havn't played COD4 in ages.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

my thoughts to if you can't play properly why play at all...it nearly made me want to cancel my MW2 pre order....


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

It does, stuff like this ruins excellent games and everybody elses fun and enjoyment. If they want to fool around in private matches with loads of mates thats fine, and i would probably do that too.... but not in open games.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Saw this for the first time the other day there, was on Chinatown and this guy was floating about all over the place & you cant kill them when they're flying 
Wish I could remember his name.

John


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

just killed some poor s*d 4 times in the same match...and reported him twice in that one and the following one


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I have stopped playing it lately because of hackers.


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

this was happening on the 360. something to to with hacking the gamertag. 1 patch later & it was gone. Surprised they didn't patch the PS3 too


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Reported one so far :thumb:

John


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I noticed this too yesterday when playing. Is this a new hack then because people were doing it in every game i was playing, pointless!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i had it done to me on the 360 about 3 months ago.we where playing "overgrown" and i spawned by "grand ma`s house" i had just hit the door to grandmas and the guy was stood there and obliterated the whole team.

a week or so later a guy was on top of a building, just stood on the roof in clear sight and could not be killed or even wounded.pretty cool to do in a private game against friends for a one off.but a pain in the **** and a total game wrecker any other time.

turbo pads are still my number one bug bear with any of the "cod" series though.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

right seen another 4-5 today all reported


----------



## hitharder (Aug 1, 2009)

PS3? get it on a decent platform, the only way to play cod is on PC! its the only pro platform!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i've already played it loads on a PC....but its more fun owning some hacking scum on PS3...and then reporting them no username no report...means killing them...


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Was on Chinatown today and there was about 4-5 people flying about, disappearing in the floors, hiding inside cars etc, including people on my time, was 1-2 on Pipeline too. But the thing is it's hard to report them because you cant see there name when there flying about.

Turned it off after two matchs. Shame.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

just wait till they standstill and fire...


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Yep, had some flying prick this eve on the 360 on Pipeline - landed right in front of me and nailed me!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Reported another 2 today after last nights session, the rumour is that IW has worked on a patch for COD4 to fix this :thumb:

One was on Pipeline hiding in the truck down the middle alley, the other was on crossfire, he just appeared through the wall and shot me 

John


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

I know loads of glitches, espiecially on COD games.

On Cod MW there are loads of things you can hide in to snip, rocks - walls- etc.

Its not the players fault for using and finding them. Its the developers.

Just keep calm, and carry on.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

so that a player can simply be in a wall and kill me and i can do nothing about it ruining my kill/death ratio...


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

hitharder said:


> PS3? get it on a decent platform, the only way to play cod is on PC! its the only pro platform!


I'd rather not play on a 'pro platform' tbh, less sad ******s to make the games completely one sided and unfair.

As for the hackers, IW are aware of it and are working on fixes. In the meantime they're banning as many people as possible.

http://twitter.com/infinityward has all the latest info. I've not come across any on the 360 myself and I can't even connect to any games on the PS3 so it's not affected me.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Good show, good to see they are taking it seriously and helping us genuine gamers


----------

